# "Turbo SR motors suck!"



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

OK, before you jump all over me, I'm not the one saying this. I know someone who has a 240 with an SR20DET, and hes always saying how turbo sr motors suck. I dont know why hes always talking shit like that, maybe he just has a ghetto setup or somthing and always having problems, but I was looking to see if some of you guys could give me some good facts why they DONT suck.
thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another way to say it.*

Turbo SR motors are only as good as the install/tuner. 

In this scenario I'd have to say it was the user.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/index.html#392

This is a stock SE-R motor besides a set of cams. These motors are awesome that in stock trim they can handle this much power.

There aren't many motors that can handle 3 1/2 times their stock power on a stock motor.


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

try runnin boost at high levels and try to crate high horsepower on factory honda bottom ends.....I think an sr crank is good for like 500hp stock..some one correct me if I am wrong but enigines dont get too much more bullet-proof or have more potential than the sr20s.......again as previously stated operator error or abuse can ruin any engine......


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

I read that Top Secret in Japan got a 1000hp sr20det soon to be released


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

JUN already built a 1000+ HP Silvia with an SR20DET. the SR20 engines are very, very good with heavy modifications and lots of horsepower.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *OK, before you jump all over me, I'm not the one saying this. I know someone who has a 240 with an SR20DET, and hes always saying how turbo sr motors suck. *


They don't suck.

They blow.

NA sucks.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

No, actually SR20DETs do suck, they have an oil cooler which causes them to suck, while SR20DEs just try to suck but with no oil cooler, they just pump air.

A 140HP air pump.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *JUN already built a 1000+ HP Silvia with an SR20DET. the SR20 engines are very, very good with heavy modifications and lots of horsepower. *


I consider that a SR22DET since it has the JUN 2.2 stroker kit....still, it originally was an SR20 block. Wish I could afford one of those!

laterz...Jody


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

They dont SUCK!! What other engine has a better torque to hp level.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

RB


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Theres pro and cons of every engine. It all comes down to how much money youve got.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *I consider that a SR22DET since it has the JUN 2.2 stroker kit....still, it originally was an SR20 block. Wish I could afford one of those!
> 
> laterz...Jody *


werd


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

El_Presidente said:


> *I know someone who has a 240 with an SR20DET, and hes always saying how turbo sr motors suck.
> *


your friend swallows


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: "Turbo SR motors suck!"*



shoe said:


> *your friend swallows *


ROTFLMAO!!

Werd.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

what would your guy's opinion be on trying to do a custom turbo set up on a sr20de? i have a new turbo off of an older 200sx that i would like to custom mount. any ideals? pro's and con's?


----------

